# [Iranian NR] 7.30 3x3 single - Seyyed Mohammad Hossein Fatemi



## seyyed (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello!
In my last competition in Iran,I had a 7.30 rubik's cube (full step) single.

video:
http://youtu.be/uyShVtcbg7s
or
http://hn13.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/89e1a4b438ef8b17e1680404b065b80b1598395.mp4


----------

